# Mein 1. Teich - Eure Meinung dazu



## nico1985 (8. Apr. 2009)

Medium 1762 anzeigen Ich hatte als ich angefangen habe keine ahnung, was alles  zum Projekt Koi Teich dazu gehört

Jetzt nach fast 2 jahren Bau lehrne ich jeden Tag dazu und lesen jeden Tag hier im Forum die Berichte.Auf was man alles für idee kommt und die dann so gut wie möglich umsetzen möchte.


----------



## tattoo_hh (8. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Meine 1.Teich euere Meinung dazu*

naja, so ein paar daten über maße, tiefe, besatz und filter.... und noch ein angaben was du noch so vor hast wären schon nicht schlecht....


----------



## flopp (8. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Meine 1.Teich euere Meinung dazu*



tattoo_hh schrieb:


> naja, so ein paar daten über maße, tiefe, besatz und filter.... und noch ein angaben was du noch so vor hast wären schon nicht schlecht....




Aber ansonsten sieht es ja schon mal richtig GUT aus


----------



## Koi-Uwe (8. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Meine 1.Teich euere Meinung dazu*

Jo 

Gefällt mir auch sehr gut


----------



## nico1985 (8. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein 1. Teich - Eure Meinung dazu*

Also maße! Länge ist alles im ganzen 12m breite 5m tiefe 1,5m .

Im Moment baue ich ja gerade im Gartenhaus den 42 Patronenfilter und dazu noch ein Becken 2,8m X1,2m X2m tief auch im gartenhaus. Das loch ist fast fertig. Dann wird verschalt und aus Beton gegossen, mit viel stahl drinne.


----------



## nico1985 (10. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein 1. Teich - Eure Meinung dazu*

Hallo, Meine Koi sind immer noch sehr Schreckhaft! Hat einer nen Tip wie ich dieses verhalten in den Griff kriegen kann!?? In den schlauen Büchern steht nur ,,liebe geht durch den Magen" aber leider wenn am Teich ganz nah dran sitze kommen sie nicht Fressen, immer nur wenn ich weg gehen! 

Gruß  nico


----------



## toschbaer (10. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein 1. Teich - Eure Meinung dazu*

Hallo Nico,
:willkommen
im Forum für Teich:crazy


> AW: Mein 1. Teich - Eure Meinung dazu
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Hallo, Meine Koi sind immer noch sehr Schreckhaft! Hat einer nen Tip wie ich dieses verhalten in den Griff kriegen kann!?? In den schlauen Büchern steht nur ,,liebe geht durch den Magen" aber leider wenn am Teich ganz nah dran sitze kommen sie nicht Fressen, immer nur wenn ich weg gehen!


Es erfordert schon sehr viel Geduld, bis die Koi aus der Hand fressen!
Und es kommt auf Deinen Besatz an. Hast Du nur Koi wird es Dir bald gelingen!
Ich z.B. habe noch eine __ Goldorfe von gut 50 cm im Teich und mit ihr ist es nicht mehr möglich die Koi an die Hand zu bekommen; denn wenn sie einmal einen Haken ins Wasser schlägt, ist das mit dem an der Hand der Koi vorbei 
Werde die __ Orfe und einige andere Fische auch bald verschenken!
Es gibt noch einige andere Tricks, um sie an die Hand zu bekommen, z.B.:
einige Tage nichts zu fressen geben.
Versuche mal Seidenraupen oder Shrims und meine sind auch ganz heiß auf süssen Mais.
Oder Du nimmst sie mit ins Wohnzimmer, aber da fragst Du besser KOI Uwe, der hat in der Beziehung mehr Erfahrung als ich. Ich glaube er hat sogar seine iH frei 
Schöne Ostern noch
LG 
Friedhelm


----------



## Koi-Uwe (11. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein 1. Teich - Eure Meinung dazu*

Morgen,
entscheidend ist auch das man ein Leittier hat, ich hatte in der IH einen Chagoi und einen älteren Koi (mal wieder Danke an Annett) der sehr ruhig ist und sofort an die Hand kam.

Draussen im Teich genau das selbe, der große Chagoi kommt an die Hand, alle anderen ziehen mit. Selbst die ganz "fremden", also die neuen im Teich kommen schon weil sie dem Chagoi folgen 

Und natürlich wie Friedhelm schon geschrieben hat, über den Hunger. Ruhig mal ein paar Tage hungern lassen und viel Geduld haben


----------



## nico1985 (11. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein 1. Teich - Eure Meinung dazu*

Ich würde mir dann auch gerne nen Chagoi zulegen! Sind denn gleich alle Koi die die selbe farbe haben wie der Chagoi auch gleich ein Chagoi!?? Ja meine Fische sind noch alle sehr jung und dich denke weil ich auch dauernt da hin und her laufen sind sie so schreck haft! 

Gruß nico


----------



## Koi-Uwe (11. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein 1. Teich - Eure Meinung dazu*

Also bei den kleinen muss man um so mehr Geduld haben. Chagoi gehen von Chokobraun bis Okerfarben.
Wenn du dir einen kaufst, dann aber nicht einen 12 cm Chagoi. So 30 - 35 cm sollte er schon haben.

Aber eine Garantie ist das auch nicht mit dem Handzahm werden


----------



## nico1985 (13. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein 1. Teich - Eure Meinung dazu*

Hallo, wir haben heute mal einige Koi mit dem Kescher raus geangelt und Fotos von ihnen gemacht! Bilder folgen! Nur leider die die wir wollten haben wir nicht raus bekommen! Einer der Beiden großen 40cm hat ziehmlich viele (Pickel) den wollte ich eigentlich in eine Kärantäne 500 Liter Regentonne tun. Aber ich habe ihn ja leider nicht bekommen! Weiß einer was das sein könnte? 

Gruß nico


----------



## Koi-Uwe (13. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein 1. Teich - Eure Meinung dazu*

Hallo Nico,
meinst du Pickel oder weiße Flecken ? Dann sind es Karpfenpocken. Versuch mal ein Bild zu machen wenn er gerade oben schwimmt


----------



## nico1985 (13. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein 1. Teich - Eure Meinung dazu*

Ja das könnte sein , ist das was schlimmes?? Bild kommt!!


----------



## Koi-Uwe (14. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein 1. Teich - Eure Meinung dazu*

Morgen 

schau mal hier

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/21029

Müssen aber nicht immer so groß sein


----------



## nico1985 (14. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein 1. Teich - Eure Meinung dazu*

Medium 2043 anzeigen
beim linkem roten untern auge! und sowas hat er auch an der schwanzflosse!

gruß nico


----------



## Koi-Uwe (14. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein 1. Teich - Eure Meinung dazu*

Kann man leider nix erkennen


----------



## nico1985 (14. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein 1. Teich - Eure Meinung dazu*

Ich nehme ihn erstmal heute abend raus wenn es dunkel ist! Am tag kriege ich ihn nicht! Ist es für den koi gut wenn ich salz in die regentonne tu??Wenn ja wie viel salz muss da pro liter rein??

gruß nico


----------



## nico1985 (14. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein 1. Teich - Eure Meinung dazu*

Medium 2044 anzeigen  mit umrandung (Wände des Filterhauses)

Medium 2046 anzeigen  ohne umrandung

Hinten soll das Karantäne oder Winterquatier werden

Vorne soll der Patronenfilter hin 2 Patronen übereinander
Medium 2045 anzeigen


----------



## Koi-Uwe (14. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein 1. Teich - Eure Meinung dazu*

Bitte keine Experimente mit Salz usw. 

Einfach werst einmal rausfangen und gutes Foto machen 

Die Patronen musst du aber fixieren, sonst wackeln die hin und her und stehen nachher zu dicht zusammen


----------



## nico1985 (14. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein 1. Teich - Eure Meinung dazu*

Ja, muss ich dann mal gucken wenn sie drin stehen! der abstand zwischen den patronen sind 100mm, alos nicht von loch zu loch 100mm sondern von der einen ausenkannte bis zur andern kante!

Foto mach ich morgen! 

gruß nico


----------



## nico1985 (16. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein 1. Teich - Eure Meinung dazu*

Hallo, Man drei nächte lang habe ich versucht den KOI raus zu fangen! Alle anderen Koi hätte ich fangen können nur der eine der richt die gefahr! Aber er sieht besser aus!

gruß nico


----------



## nico1985 (25. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein 1. Teich - Eure Meinung dazu*

Hallo, frage !!! Warum die koi nach der Futter aufnahme ruckartig im bogen wieder abtauchen?? ( Jagdinstinkt) ????? ( Schreckhaft) ????  

gruß  nico


----------



## Koi-Uwe (26. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein 1. Teich - Eure Meinung dazu*



nico1985 schrieb:


> Hallo, frage !!! Warum die koi nach der Futter aufnahme ruckartig im bogen wieder abtauchen?? ( Jagdinstinkt) ????? ( Schreckhaft) ????



Ist bei kleinen Koi völlig normal, Schutzinstinkt halt. Die großen machen das nicht mehr


----------



## nico1985 (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein 1. Teich - Eure Meinung dazu*

Hier neue Bilder von meinem heute fertig gemacht


----------



## nico1985 (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein 1. Teich*

Habe gerade einen Tröpfchentest Koffer von Sare mit 9 verschiedenen sorten gekauft, bei ibay!! Ich hoffe das da eine anleitung bei ist! PH und KH Tests habe ich ja noch vom Aquarium! KH habe ich heute getestet, war 7

gruß nico


----------



## nico1985 (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mein 1. Teich - Eure Meinung dazu*



 

 Hallo, meine frau hat eine schwimminsel entworfen!! und gebaut hier ist sie!!


----------

